# Fleet list of Dens-Ocean Compagnie Soc Anon



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I am researching an unknown vessel and think I have a possible owner.
The photo was taken in the Pool of London in the 1930's. The P.O.R is Anvers and checking Belgian funnels I think it may be one of Dens-Ocean (or Ocean -Dens) Campagnie Soc.Anon.
The funnel seems to fit. ie... Yellow with a broad light blue band on which is shown a yellow lion rampant separating the black top.
The name could be ******* TRADER ? Though I am guessing.
In Merchant Ships of 1939 only two motor vessels are listed. The company had grey hulls, however I was wondering if one of the two companies which amalgamated in 1933 had a vessel to match this ?
Any Belgian members suggestions very welcome.
The former companies were ; L.Dens and Co and Soc Anon Belge D'Armement.
Could anyone please give fleet lists of this (these) companies during the
1930's please?.


----------



## maritiem (Nov 8, 2007)

Hallo Scorcher 

Found an Anvers

Maybe it is her 

ss ANVERS 

4,398g Flensburger Schiffsbau Gesellschaft, Flensburg (yard 280) Completed 9.1908 
4,097 under deck 2,782 net 383.3 x 52.1 x 25.3 ft 
T 3 cyl by builders 306 NHP 
2 decks 

1908-1912 ELSA MENZELL Transatlantica Rhederei A.G., (Menzell & Co., mgrs), Hamburg , Germany
1911 chartered to Deppe 
1912-1913 EKKEHARD Deutsche Rhederei GmbH, Hamburg, Germany
1913-1922 ANVERS Armement Deppe, Antwerp, Belgium
1922-1940 ANVERS Cie Royale Belgo Argentine, (Deppe, mgrs), Antwerp, Belgium
13.11.1940 bombed and sunk by German aircraft NE Rattray Head. Voyage Philadelphia & Clyde to Methil in convoy. Cargo of steel scrap. Capt. De Jonghe + 35 crew (20 killed, 4 wounded). Survivors rescued by Norwegian coaster SJOFNA (619/18) and landed on 14.11 at Methil. Four other survivors rescued by Norwegian steamer VESPASIAN (1570/35).	

Regards


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Compagnie Dens-Ocean S.A.
Fleet in shipowners section of LR1935

COMTE DE FLANDRE 07/3621
COMTESSE DE FLANDRE 07/3851
DUC DE BRABANT 25/2477
KONINGIN ELISABETH 25/2477
PRINCESSE MARIE JOSE 25/2477
ROI ALBERT 25/2477
ROI LEOPOLD 06/3174

By 1940 reduced to 2 vessels
PRINCE DE LIEGE 38/2588
PRINSES MARIA-PIA 38/2588

Believe main trade was fruit from Mediterranean/Iberia.

No sign of your 'TRADER' but it rings a bell somewhere, can you offer a fuller description eg engine midship or aft etc.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Many thanks for all replies. 
Riversea Thanks to you I have identified her. It isthe DUC DE BRABANT
The last name looked like ....TRADER but is in fact BRABANT.
I have uploaded the original image in my gallery but will upload a better
close up of her as soon as the gallery upgrade is done.
Now I can check her details. Thanks again ! (==D)


----------

